# Update: My experience with VMedia switch over :)



## macintosh doctor

So a little while ago I posted I was at my wits end with rogers hosing me also not willing to match prices..

Recently I came across [vMedia services - IPTV, Unlimited Internet
- promising unlimited, contract free tv and internet services..[ pick and choose what you want to watch service ]
I signed up with the Premium TV services - plus a few extra packages, 45/4 cable net.. they also offer DSL fibre services.

It was painless. I bought 2 vBoxes and 1 thomson 476 modem.
bonus alert : if you buy a vBox - they give you 1 free month of TV services..

After I bought the equipment I cancelled with rogers first. received my end date and cancellation - went over to the v media portal and signed up.. painless.. $20 CRTC fee to switch [ odd  ] but i guess everyone wants their pound of flesh..

Now the service review : it is amazing.. picture quality is very very very good. I see no difference from Rogers. The HD channels are clean.. there are a few channels that broadcast in SD - which is no big deal - weather network..

The whole new experience the Vbox brings to tv viewing is amazing.. youtube, surfing, email, radio, netflix, tons of other apps you can download : angry birds and Facebook too. ALL WIRELESS - NO WIRES - CLEAN hidden. 
I love the remote they give you easy, not confusing, very minimal compared to rogers and clean lay out. 

The switch over from rogers internet to VMedia internet was easy.. on the day of the hand over - I simply replaced the modems and kept going. 

During the switch, days leading up to the switch VMedia sent many communications emails to keep us up to date.. [ that is great customer service ].

also really like the interface for the vbox - it is fast and very quick compared to rogers VOD which was slow and painful. [ not to mention rogers never had any current titles. ]









*savings over rogers is over $100 / month*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

Hoe much was the modem and How much was the vBox?


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> Hoe much was the modem and How much was the vBox?


$80 for modem and $69 for vbox 
cheap.. compared to rogers - who wants $100s for the PVR and $100s for their rebranded cisco.. 

BTW - you can rent the items from Vmedia but $14 for both items per month.. I thought I would just buy them.. The boxes are basically Apple TV sized and does what it does and much better interface too.


Canada Computers | Video Devices | VMedia VBOX - Innovative Android Media Player, works with VMedia TV + Internet Packages

Canada Computers | Networking | Thomson DCM476 - DOCSIS 3.0 Certified Cable Modem


----------



## Macfury

Sounds good. So they're basically using the local Rogers cable line as infrastructure?


----------



## Joker Eh

hmm i may consider this, looks interesting, I am having some issues with my bill right now. Still need PVR function though, wife wouldn't have it any other way now and me as well.

Edit: Just asked someone about it and they said they have terrible service reviews.

Edit 2: Looked at reviews VMedia : All reviews | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> Sounds good. So they're basically using the local Rogers cable line as infrastructure?


rogers infrastructure for cable and bell for fibre DSL - just like teksavvy.. this governed by CRTC.. we have no choice.. 



Joker Eh said:


> hmm i may consider this, looks interesting, I am having some issues with my bill right now. Still need PVR function though, wife wouldn't have it any other way now and me as well.
> 
> Edit: Just asked someone about it and they said they have terrible service reviews.
> 
> Edit 2: Looked at reviews VMedia : All reviews | DSLReports, ISP Information


ignore the reviews.. I am glad I did.. - they are biased reviews.. of a few odd experiences.. { GeorgeBurger - is the CEO of the company and answer all the reviews positive or not - which is amazing. ]
I have referred 5 of my friends and clients - we have had very positive reviews and experiences..
I called tech support twice so far and they answered my issues positively.. 

as for PVR - you can connect a USB drive to the unit and watch movies / has an SD card as well.. as for recording.. March 31 they will firmware the boxes to support recording shows.. but as I mentioned to others who did sign up.. - you can catch all your shows on VOD and time shifting.. until the PVR options comes live.. that is what I am dong.. plus i have netflix so no harm no loss.

specs for box
VMedia VBOX: TV, Video, Music, Photos and Apps 
it has an optical out port with DTS options, i am using HDMI for sound and video.. no issues here.


----------



## MacGuiver

I'm out in the boonies and can only get 6mb dsl service here. I doubt this would run well for TV and internet with that connection speed. I'd love to be able to kick Bell to the curb and this looks interesting if only it would work for me.


----------



## macintosh doctor

MacGuiver said:


> I'm out in the boonies and can only get 6mb dsl service here. I doubt this would run well for TV and internet with that connection speed. I'd love to be able to kick Bell to the curb and this looks interesting if only it would work for me.


requirement for TV is at least 3MB of service per TV that is viewing and playing..
so max 3 TVs on at the same time in the same house.. - so if you have 6 TVs only 3 can be viewed at once..

I don't think 6mb will cut it.. but if you are looking for only internet service.. they do have 6mb line with no contracts and unlimited internet.. 
step 1 to your freedom


----------



## MacGuiver

Yeah they have great internet rates for sure. I'm happy on teksavvy now and its waaaaay better and cheaper than Bell but Vmedia even beats them.


----------



## wonderings

I had not heard of this till I saw this thread. I am definitely interested in the service, though I do not want to cancel my internet service with teksavvy. Looks like you HAVE to get internet with the tv plans. Or am I missing something? No way to do this without getting internet service from them?


----------



## macintosh doctor

wonderings said:


> I had not heard of this till I saw this thread. I am definitely interested in the service, though I do not want to cancel my internet service with teksavvy. Looks like you HAVE to get internet with the tv plans. Or am I missing something? No way to do this without getting internet service from them?


the service is IPTV - so it needs to be on their Net to work..
that said you can do both tv/net or just net..

vMedia offers better plans than teksavvy..


----------



## macintosh doctor

vMedia just announced PVR service .. 
VMedia Introduces Cloud TV in Canada
it is cloud based.. which is wicked.. meaning I can access it from any where and don't need hard drives.


----------



## Macfury

Edit: I answered my own question. You can have VMedia Internet alone, but if you want cable TV, you need to use their Internet package.

Peter


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> Edit: I answered my own question. You can have VMedia Internet alone, but if you want cable TV, you need to use their Internet package.
> 
> Peter


that is correct.. Bell is the same.. since they use IPTV as well.


----------



## MacGuiver

Well I just found out I can get 25/10 fiber service so I signed up with Teksavvy. 

Hoping to cut the cord with Bell and save me $80 a month on programming I don't need or want. How has your service been Macintosh Doctor since your last post? I'm thinking of going OTA for my local stations and Netflix, youtube etc. for other entertainment. For less than $40 a month I could go with Vmedia and have all the channels I actually might have watched on Bell though I could have even paired that cost down more if they let you just pick each channel without a "basic" package requirement. Has their TV service been good for you up until now?

Anyone have any "Cable Cutting" tips to get programming online rather than paying through the nose with the big cable/dish companies?


----------



## wonderings

I was looking at their pricing and comparing it to my teksavvy and think I am going to make the switch. I am pay $74 for 35/3 unlimited with teksavvy and with Vmedia for $64.95 i would get 60/10 unlimited. Seems like a no brainer. Pay $10 less, get double the speed. Anyone have any complaints or issues with Vmedia? I would be going with the cable internet with them. I have never heard of them outside of this thread.


----------



## macintosh doctor

well I have been with them since march and no issues.. bought my modem from canada computers for $70.. 
I have also converted over 15 friends and clients no issues..

if you are converting from teksavvy.. and you own your modem.. you have to be offline for two weeks.. vMedia will send you a loaner modem during that time.


----------



## wonderings

macintosh doctor said:


> if you are converting from teksavvy.. and you own your modem.. you have to be offline for two weeks.. vMedia will send you a loaner modem during that time.


I am not sure I understand this. Why would I have to be offline for 2 weeks?

Did you buy a cable modem or a DSL modem? I would be buying my own modem, it just does not make sense to rent.


----------



## macintosh doctor

wonderings said:


> I am not sure I understand this. Why would I have to be offline for 2 weeks?
> 
> Did you buy a cable modem or a DSL modem? I would be buying my own modem, it just does not make sense to rent.


I bought my own modem.. i am cable - I hate DSL - anything bell is horrible.
that said.. If you are with teksavvy and own that modem - you can reuse it.. only if it was off line / cache cleared for two weeks.. hence I mentioned v media will lend you a modem until your MAC hardware address of that modem is cleared from teksavvy..
hope that make sense.


----------



## wonderings

macintosh doctor said:


> I bought my own modem.. i am cable - I hate DSL - anything bell is horrible.
> that said.. If you are with teksavvy and own that modem - you can reuse it.. only if it was off line / cache cleared for two weeks.. hence I mentioned v media will lend you a modem until your MAC hardware address of that modem is cleared from teksavvy..
> hope that make sense.


Ok, that makes more sense. I was planning on upgrading my modem anyways, it is starting to give me some issues. So if I buy a new modem that has never been used, I would not have to wait for 2 weeks then.

What modem did you buy? Has it been reliable?


----------



## macintosh doctor

wonderings said:


> Ok, that makes more sense. I was planning on upgrading my modem anyways, it is starting to give me some issues. So if I buy a new modem that has never been used, I would not have to wait for 2 weeks then.
> 
> What modem did you buy? Has it been reliable?


i bought the thompson 476 - i think they are the best out there.. besides.. canada computers sells them for $70-80.. can't beat that. also it is DOCsis 3

no problems since we signed up in March..
all good.. modem may get warm to touch .. like any device - don't cover or block it.


----------



## wonderings

macintosh doctor said:


> i bought the thompson 476 - i think they are the best out there.. besides.. canada computers sells them for $70-80.. can't beat that. also it is DOCsis 3
> 
> no problems since we signed up in March..
> all good.. modem may get warm to touch .. like any device - don't cover or block it.


Ok so I am looking at Canada computers, they have 2 cable modems from Thomson. One is the 476 like you mentioned, but when looking at VMedia, it does not list that 476 as an approved modem.

**edit** never mind, I was on chat with VMedia and they said that modem will work for sure.


----------



## macintosh doctor

wonderings said:


> Ok so I am looking at Canada computers, they have 2 cable modems from Thomson. One is the 476 like you mentioned, but when looking at VMedia, it does not list that 476 as an approved modem.
> 
> **edit** never mind, I was on chat with VMedia and they said that modem will work for sure.


it is called technicolour now. sorry. damn corporate take overs


----------



## wonderings

macintosh doctor said:


> it is called technicolour now. sorry. damn corporate take overs


Weird, it is still listed as Thomson for buying it. Going to pick one up this weekend from Canada Computers and go about cancelling my teksavvy and switch over.


----------



## macintosh doctor

wonderings said:


> Weird, it is still listed as Thomson for buying it. Going to pick one up this weekend from Canada Computers and go about cancelling my teksavvy and switch over.


i think if you buy online you save another $8 off the price.. 
have a look.


----------



## JumboJones

Any more updates from anyone? I just received my 5th overage charge from Cogeco and I'm not freaking happy.


----------



## IllusionX

Don't cogeco offer unlimited cable if you have 3 services? I had that with bell and Videotron is offering the same. For 10$ more a month.


----------



## JumboJones

IllusionX said:


> Don't cogeco offer unlimited cable if you have 3 services? I had that with bell and Videotron is offering the same. For 10$ more a month.


Yes, I was supposed to have been switched to that but it didn't happen. So I called last month and had it switched and they forgave the data for one month, but I had also gone over for the month I called in and they wont forgive that.


----------



## macintosh doctor

I am still with Vmedia and loving it.. They have now included over 100 HD channels in our prem. pkg. at no extra cost, plus we have the PVR option built in on our v box - insert an USB key or SD card as well you can use an external drive plus the full time cloud recordings off all the channels at no cost..

the bonus : I have installed KODI and popcorn time on my v box which is android based - been watching HD and SD movies for free that are still in the theatre plus TV shows for free..

my internet is 45/5 but they have new packages that are up to 60/10 that are unlimited contract free..


----------



## IllusionX

JumboJones said:


> Yes, I was supposed to have been switched to that but it didn't happen. So I called last month and had it switched and they forgave the data for one month, but I had also gone over for the month I called in and they wont forgive that.


that sucks. next time do record your calls. Because you asked them do something, they confirmed but did not do it. I would totally go bunker about it.

anyways, my friend switched over to VMedia, and he's loving it. But they are reselling Videotron in our area..


----------



## macintosh doctor

IllusionX said:


> anyways, my friend switched over to VMedia, and he's loving it. But they are reselling Videotron in our area..


vmedia currently is reselling, but soon they will be direct once the CRTC approves their TPIA for direct sale....
fingers crossed it happens soon.


----------



## IllusionX

How can they be direct when the infrastructure is owned by Videotron/rogers/cogeco ?
It's like Bell...


----------



## macintosh doctor

IllusionX said:


> How can they be direct when the infrastructure is owned by Videotron/rogers/cogeco ?
> It's like Bell...


in some areas - they are reselling from resellers.. for example, in my area they are selling cable via CIK telecom.. but once they get their TPIA - they will be selling wholesale from rogers directly. 
But this is the fault of CRTC being unfair with oligopoly setups, in some condos around GTA - only Bell and / or Rogers are allowed to service only.. Don't you love stupidity of CRTC - mind blowing. 

regardless - i am happy with my Vmedia package. saving almost $100/month


----------



## bintopo

Hi Macintosh Doctor and the rest of you,

I'm considering VMedia TV. I recently switched to IPTV66.tv and I'm seriously disappointed with it. Lots of freezing and lock outs that are very annoying. A neighbour switched from IPTV66.tv to IPTV.Express and claims it is much better but still experiences some freezing.

Is freezing also an issue with VMedia TV being that it is IPTV?
Almost a year since the last posting so I'm wondering if your still happy with VMedia?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## bintopo

Hi,

I'm considering switching to VMedia from another IPTV service. The main reason being the high frequency of picture freezing and actually being locked out for days!

Being an IPTV service, does VMedia experience any picture freezing?

Are you still happy with your VMedia service?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## smichaud

*Update*

Those posts were old...

Any updates about VMedia ? Are you happy with this company ? Customer support are good ? Something change between your last post and now ?

Service is now available in my area and I want to give it a try...

Thanks.


----------



## macintosh doctor

smichaud said:


> Those posts were old...
> 
> Any updates about VMedia ? Are you happy with this company ? Customer support are good ? Something change between your last post and now ?
> 
> Service is now available in my area and I want to give it a try...
> 
> Thanks.


well it has been 3 years and loving it.. 
glad I switched and will never look back. 

tech support is great - but the online support forum is even better - 24/7 - answers within mins..

Vmedia is now in 4 provinces: BC/Alberta/Ontario/PQ - they are now full-blown vendors of DSL and Cable internet.

I love their vBox - watch TV, has cloud PVR 24/7 recording - live playback, netflix and kodi apps built in.

[vMedia services - IPTV, Unlimited Internet

sign up you get free install and 2 months free service for IPTV..


----------



## smichaud

Thanks Macintosh Doctor !

That's look great ! The internet speed is what you expect ?


----------



## macintosh doctor

smichaud said:


> Thanks Macintosh Doctor !
> 
> That's look great ! The internet speed is what you expect ?


yes, i started with 45 with them and now I am on the 100/10 plan.. 
as advertised
[vmedia sign up link


----------



## TiltAgain

Their website gives no information about their download speeds. All plans only talk about upload speed and nothing about download.

Cheers


----------



## pm-r

TiltAgain said:


> Their website gives no information about their download speeds. All plans only talk about upload speed and nothing about download.
> 
> Cheers



Their "Cable XX" speed as shown by the XX number is pretty universal standard of Mb/s speed, as is their note:
_*Internet speeds may vary depending on usage, network congestion and location._

Pretty clear I'd say.

Also up to the user what speed/bandwidth they need so they don't get caught up in the overpaying download speed gotcha like the camera megapixel myth.


EDIT:

Or click the province and then the "more details", i.e.:
http://www.vmedia.ca/en/internet/british-columbia


----------



## macintosh doctor

TiltAgain said:


> Their website gives no information about their download speeds. All plans only talk about upload speed and nothing about download.
> 
> Cheers


all types of internet show the both the down load and upload..
if it says cable 60 or cable 100 that is download
use this link : vmedia sign up link
as it is specific to your postal code
the site is the generic prices and doesnt show all speeds for all areas.


----------



## TiltAgain

pm-r said:


> Their "Cable XX" speed as shown by the XX number is pretty universal standard of Mb/s speed, as is their note:
> _*Internet speeds may vary depending on usage, network congestion and location._
> 
> Pretty clear I'd say. *SNIP*





macintosh doctor said:


> all types of internet show the both the down load and upload..
> if it says cable 60 or cable 100 that is download *SNIP*


Sorry, I was having a senior moment 

Back on VMedia, I am surprised that upload speeds today are still a fraction of download speeds. I mean, I do not know whether upload speeds need to be high at all, but from comparing what we get here in India it seems to be odd.

Here in India upload speeds are the same as download speeds. I get 100Mbps download and 100 Mbps upload; and only downloads are counted towards the Fair Usage Policy (FUP).

BTW, FUP is just Indian ISPs' fancy way of saying "cap" - because though all internet here is unlimited in terms of capacity, speeds get painfully slowed once you reach the "FUP".

Cheers


----------



## macintosh doctor

TiltAgain said:


> Sorry, I was having a senior moment
> 
> Back on VMedia, I am surprised that upload speeds today are still a fraction of download speeds. I mean, I do not know whether upload speeds need to be high at all, but from comparing what we get here in India it seems to be odd.
> 
> Here in India upload speeds are the same as download speeds. I get 100Mbps download and 100 Mbps upload; and only downloads are counted towards the Fair Usage Policy (FUP).
> 
> BTW, FUP is just Indian ISPs' fancy way of saying "cap" - because though all internet here is unlimited in terms of capacity, speeds get painfully slowed once you reach the "FUP".
> 
> Cheers


 CRTC is the nightmare, as long as they are in a relationship with the corrupt big 3 who set the standard we have in Canada - nothing will change. 
Rogers, bell, Cogeco/shaw - will always complain they have it so bad .


----------



## eMacMan

macintosh doctor said:


> CRTC is the nightmare, as long as they are in a relationship with the corrupt big 3 who set the standard we have in Canada - nothing will change.
> Rogers, bell, Cogeco/shaw - will always complain they have it so bad .


Yep, Shaw keeps wanting us to bundle our phone in. I point out that their rates have pretty much doubled in 9 years whereas I have not seen a single increase from Telus. Besides how will I call them when the cable is down?


----------



## pm-r

_



Besides how will I call them when the cable is down?

Click to expand...

_FWIW: We have Shaw digital phone that has saved us a large bundle compared to the bill we used to from Telus for similar long distance calls etc.

And as long as one has an old wired non-powered cordless phone one can plug into the phone jack and use, you can call out, just the same as with Telus during a power outage. No powered cordless phone will work in either case.


----------

